# O.CT Builds Mid-Engined 2.7T First-Gen S3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Here's an interesting build. Europe's O.CT has shoehorned a 2.7 twin-turbo V6 from the B5 S4 (heavily tuned) into a first-generation S3. Sound nuts? See more after the link.
* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: O.CT Builds Mid-Engined 2.7T First-Gen S3 ([email protected])*









We just added a gallery.
* Photo Gallery *


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: O.CT Builds Mid-Engined 2.7T First-Gen S3 ([email protected])*

Motor is in the front.
Fuel cell is in the back.
I believe the ambiguous text of the article means that it's rear wheel drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: O.CT Builds Mid-Engined 2.7T First-Gen S3 ([email protected])*

Fixed.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: O.CT Builds Mid-Engined 2.7T First-Gen S3 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Motor is in the front.
Fuel cell is in the back.
I believe the ambiguous text of the article means that it's rear wheel drive.


Bingo!
Still a very cool car. It was in eurotuner over a year ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey, George.










_Modified by Cort at 7:59 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: O.CT Builds Mid-Engined 2.7T First-Gen S3 (Cort)*

I don't have a subscription to Eurotuner, though I do read their website. I don't recall seeing it there.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: O.CT Builds Mid-Engined 2.7T First-Gen S3 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't have a subscription to Eurotuner, though I do read their website. I don't recall seeing it there.



Betcha a nickel







I never got to thank you for making that thread about me...








http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html



_Modified by Cort at 11:51 PM 8-31-2008_


----------

